
Restoring /dev/null from tape backup - techman9
http://blog.plover.com/Unix/dev-null.html
======
Safety1stClyde
This site is down at the moment. I tested it with
[http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/blog.plover.com](http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/blog.plover.com)
too just to be sure.

~~~
greenyoda
It seems to be back now. In case it goes down again, here's a link to the
archive:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20170404025253/http://blog.plove...](https://web.archive.org/web/20170404025253/http://blog.plover.com/Unix/dev-
null.html)

~~~
Safety1stClyde
Thanks, odd that it was down right after the submission.

~~~
mjd
Just bad luck. It was scheduled maintenance and the site happened to be
offline for 29 minutes.

